# So am I the only one getting tired...



## Megamannt125 (May 28, 2009)

Of World War 2 games? They keep milking that war over and over and over.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Of World War 2 games? They keep milking that war over and over and over.


I lol'd.


----------



## FITZEH (May 28, 2009)

I'm not...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 28, 2009)

LOL.

Thats why COD is finally gonna stop using it.

And LOZ: OOT is milked a lot too....theyve released it 4 times.
1 N64
2 GC
1 VC


----------



## FITZEH (May 28, 2009)

NVM this post.  >_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2009)

[quote="Toon]LOL.

Thats why COD is finally gonna stop using it.

And LOZ: OOT is milked a lot too....theyve released it 4 times.
1 N64
2 GC
1 VC[/quote]That's cause it's one of Nintendo's hardest games...


----------



## Resonate (May 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Of World War 2 games? They keep milking that war over and over and over.


I guess they keep making more because it was really 2 wars.  I'd like to see a Vietnam/Korea/Any Other war Games made.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 28, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]LOL.
> 
> Thats why COD is finally gonna stop using it.
> 
> ...


That's cause it's one of Nintendo's hardest games...[/quote]Really?


....................

REALLY????
It's EASY.

Master Quest at least made it interesting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Of World War 2 games? They keep milking that war over and over and over.


If it's the same battles over and over and again, then yes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

OT: Oh dear, Tom has a Phione!
Nah, not tired of the Nazi Zombies yet.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 28, 2009)

CoD 4 MW 2 : 3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> CoD 4 MW 2 : 3


exactly :3


----------



## Tyrai (May 28, 2009)

World War 2 as a base for War games is usually used because of the fact that there was a lot going on in that war. We have pictures, videos even people still alive from that war so we can really see what it was like and about. Plus, there were famous battles and operations during that war. Battle of Stalingrad, D-Day, Pearl Harbour and various other places.

You don't see many WW1 based games due to the fact is was mainly trench warfare, thus it wouldn't really make the player involved to do the same stuff over and over. You can't really do much with recent wars, Afghanistan and Iraq because of them being recent and maybe inappropriate.

Vietnam has been done once or twice but even in that war, supposedly not much happened. You walk along, get possibly ambushed or nothing happens. Massacre a village filled with women, children and the elderly and that was pretty much it.

So.. Yeah. o_o'


----------



## reedstr16 (May 28, 2009)

i like wwii games more than modern warfare, idk i just like the guns better and its just more fun


----------



## Princess (May 28, 2009)

That's like wishing for a World War 3.


----------



## Gnome (May 28, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a CoD rumor that there's going to be Vietnam expansion for World at War.


----------



## SamXX (May 29, 2009)

I'm fed up of shooters and I couldn't care less how un-boyish that sounds. They're really boring me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I'm fed up of shooters and I couldn't care less how un-boyish that sounds. They're really boring me.


Same here. I hope the shooter craze is just a fad.


----------



## SamXX (May 29, 2009)

Same. All my mates think they're "H4RD(0R3" gamers because they play shooters. They're not.
If I handed them a copy of Link to the Past, they'd ask what war it was based on.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Same. All my mates think they're "H4RD(0R3" gamers because they play shooters. They're not.
> If I handed them a copy of ]I diagnose that as 360 Disease. Ya know, since nearly are shooters and morons are on the 360.


----------



## SamXX (May 29, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2009)

Shooters get REALLY boring, REALLY fast. (To me) If I am a party and we play shooters all night, that is fine, because I am WITH PEOPLE, not with the people on the otherside of the magical talking headset, but with people, who you can punch if they kill you. THAT is fun. And I prefer a sword over a gun anyways.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 29, 2009)

I find WWII fascinating, and I don't think I could ever get tired of WWII games, but I can see why you find them annoying.  Thank god Modern Warfare II is coming out to give the rest of you a break from WWII.


----------



## Pear (May 29, 2009)

I don't think that they're getting boring. What war are they supposed to do, the Civil War? Yay, I get to stand in a line and shoot at a blob. Then I can take 40 seconds to reload, and do it again!
WW2 was a global conflict, and you feel like you have a real reason for playing. You feel like you're fighting to liberate the Jews and destroy the Nazi death machine.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I don't think that they're getting boring. What war are they supposed to do, the Civil War? Yay, I get to stand in a line and shoot at a blob. Then I can take 40 seconds to reload, and do it again!
> WW2 was a global conflict, and you feel like you have a real reason for playing. You feel like you're fighting to liberate the Jews and destroy the Nazi death machine.


It sounds like I am starting to like the idea of that Civil War game, that would be hard.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 29, 2009)

I don't see where all shooters are the same.
There's a different story, I've never come across a shooting game with the same exact plot as another. They're not the same, and I know someone has already come up with a comeback saying, "Well all you do is shoot". Well what the heck was a gun designed to do?

And a few people saying the 360 only has shooters?
You've clearly not played one enough to see that there are plenty of other games.
I could also bash the Wii, with it's constant repeating of games where you do nothing but play as a poorly modelled character doing exercise or mini games.


----------



## AndyB (May 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I don't see where all shooters are the same.
> There's a different story, I've never come across a shooting game with the same exact plot as another. They're not the same, and I know someone has already come up with a comeback saying, "Well all you do is shoot". Well what the heck was a gun designed to do?
> 
> And a few people saying the 360 only has shooters?
> ...


This.


----------



## Pear (May 29, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This times 20.


----------



## Tyrai (May 29, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go kick some ass Trikki.


----------



## AgentX9 (May 29, 2009)

okay, so let's ignore the sacrifice millions or AMERICANS made. Okay, that's cool.

less go play animal crossing


----------



## Tyrai (May 29, 2009)

AgentX9 said:
			
		

> okay, so let's ignore the sacrifice millions or AMERICANS made. Okay, that's cool.
> 
> less go play animal crossing


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 29, 2009)

AgentX9 said:
			
		

> okay, so let's ignore the sacrifice millions or AMERICANS made. Okay, that's cool.
> 
> less go play animal crossing


Nobody cares about america anymore! =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2009)

They should do something original, like a First Person game with a sword or a bow owai-


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I don't see where all shooters are the same.
> There's a different story, I've never come across a shooting game with the same exact plot as another. They're not the same, and I know someone has already come up with a comeback saying, "Well all you do is shoot". Well what the heck was a gun designed to do?
> 
> And a few people saying the 360 only has shooters?
> ...


Name some games that aren't on the PS3 and Wii.

Go ahead. I wanna see something other than Viva Pinata show up.


----------



## Tyrai (May 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infinite Undiscovery - RPG
Lost Odyssey - RPG
Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts - Action/Platformer
Castle Crashers - Beat 'em up.
Fable 2 - RPG

There are some games.


----------



## DirtyD (May 30, 2009)

I think you are.  CoD5 was freakin awesome.  Glad they kept going.


----------



## Pear (May 30, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo Wars
Civilization revolution
Prince of Persia
GRID


----------



## Pear (May 30, 2009)

AgentX9 said:
			
		

> okay, so let's ignore the sacrifice millions or AMERICANS made. Okay, that's cool.
> 
> less go play animal crossing


Sorry for the double post, but what the heck are you talking about?


----------



## DirtyD (May 30, 2009)

Also I'd like to point out that the Wii has more than exercise games.  If that is all you play on Wii, then you need to get out more and check out some of the other games.


----------



## Phil (May 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^


----------



## DirtyD (May 30, 2009)

Well yes, but there are different aspects of the battles. And each are played out differently.  Some from diff points of view.  They arent ALL the same.  Each games gameplay is different as well usually


----------



## Tyrai (May 30, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those that you mentioned Pear except for Halo Wars aren't Xbox 360 exclusive.


----------



## Pear (May 30, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Well yes, but there are different aspects of the battles. And each are played out differently.  Some from diff points of view.  They arent ALL the same.  Each games gameplay is different as well usually


Exactly.
There's a big difference between storming Utah Beach and parachuting down behind enemy lines the night before.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 30, 2009)

some shooters get boring after awhile and with no online compatability.

i like learning about Workd War 2, and i like seeing things from another persons veiw, like being in the battles seeing what soliders had to go through and stuff. im not getting tired of World War 2 games, i like them. just if they made a game where u played as one of Hitlers people i would stop.


----------



## Tyrai (May 30, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> some shooters get boring after awhile and with no online compatability.
> 
> i like learning about Workd War 2, and i like seeing things from another persons veiw, like being in the battles seeing what soliders had to go through and stuff. im not getting tired of World War 2 games, i like them. just if they made a game where u played as one of Hitlers people i would stop.


I wouldn't doubt anyone would make a game where you play as Nazis that would be too controversial.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 30, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i know.
but still, game companies will do anything for our money...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 30, 2009)

I hate the exercise games on the Wii, the only wii games I have, have either Mario or Link in it. Oh and Samus. And AC...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2009)

I think that the exercise games are OK, just WiiFit though. And if I could make a game for WiiWare it would be about WWII loosely. You would get to sit there and beat the s*** out of Hitler. I would make it free.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 30, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I think that the exercise games are OK, just WiiFit though. And if I could make a game for WiiWare it would be about WWII loosely. You would get to sit there and beat the s*** out of Hitler. I would make it free.


If you look past the Holocaust hitler was a great leader.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was also a great artist.


----------

